# Anyone using the Sensation Harness?



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Front clip harnesses can work quite well to reduce pulling on some dogs.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

That's my biggest problem - pulling, lunging, dragging....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I use the sensation harness on my springer, Cody. He not only was a puller, but has spinal issues due to an autoimmune disease. It has been a godsend. It clips in the front and you can double clip to both harnes and collar for added security. Everyone I know that's used one has been pleased.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Does it cause any rubbing on the skin ? I was planning on using it frequently.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

What's the difference between this harness and the EZ Walk harness? It looks like the Sensation harness doesn't have the Martingale style thingy in the front. Could that be it?


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I use the Sensible harness on Misty for every walk and I love it..it doesnt bother her or rub. We now have nice walks!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

GRZ said:


> What's the difference between this harness and the EZ Walk harness? It looks like the Sensation harness doesn't have the Martingale style thingy in the front. Could that be it?


I'm not about the EZ harness, but this is what I found about the sensation harness (which it what I liked about it) : 

The SENSE-ation is similar to the SENSE-ible Harness in design, however the SENSE-ation uses a custom Softouch polyester webbing for added comfort. The SENSE-ation Harness also features Duraflex plastic hardware, instead of metal. The O-rings on the chest and sides are nickel plated steel for extra durability. The curved side-release buckle and strap keepers are a plus. The girth strap, also called a "belly strap" comes in a coordinating color, making it easy to identify, and therefore easier to put on.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

amy22 said:


> I use the Sensible harness on Misty for every walk and I love it..it doesnt bother her or rub. We now have nice walks!



What size did you have to get? I got a medium/large, but I'm hoping she doesn't grow out of it.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

I used one on Taegan when she was a pup...and I liked it a lot. Taegan doesn't pull, so now I use a flat buckle collar and leash. I got it for her because she had injuries, and I didn't want her to ever learn to pull, seemed to work. I had no alternative experience with her, we didn't try something else first.

I had an adopter with some physical limitations recommend it to me. She cannot walk her dog without one!! She's a princess on the sensation harness and a bulldozer without it!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We haven't had any rubbing issues with the Sensation harness.... and when we first started using it he had terribly infected skin. Also, it does not have the martingale front like the EZ walk.


----------



## Angel Rose (Apr 14, 2008)

*Just started using the sense-ation harness*

We just started using the senseation harness and I cannot believe the improvement. Maggie is 11 months and weighs about 80lbs. We used to be able to walk so well together, but as she hit her 'teens' she started pulling and doing the 'zoomies'. I'm in my sixties, and with the icy roads, it became more difficult to take her walking safely. We were both missing it. OUr trainer fitted the harness carefully and it has been a God send. WE got the harness on Friday, and by saturday, Maggie was walking by my side. What a pleasure to be able to enjoy our walks again, without worry and stress. I strongly recommend it. But be sure that it fits properly, as it can rub and chaff if its too tight.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you for all the comments. I just ordered one tonight, so I am very anxious to try it!


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I also am wondering what the difference is between the sensation and the easy walk. I used the easy walk on Chaucer and Garrett and found I still did not have good control over them.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I use the Sensible..I think thats by Sensation..it is wonderful..Misty and I have such nice walks now..


----------



## LOVE GOLDENS (Feb 21, 2009)

Did anyone get their Sensation Harness at a local store? I cant seem to find that brand except for online. I am in definate need of one


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I got Mistys in a little pet speciality store in Carmel CA..couldnt find one at petsmart or petco..


----------



## LOVE GOLDENS (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response! I guess I will probably have to order it.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

YOur welcome...hope you can get one they are great!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I ordered our sensation harnesses from the manufacturer, and delivery was quite speedy. Love both them and the walk your dog with love ones.


----------



## LOVE GOLDENS (Feb 21, 2009)

WOW. Is all I can say. We just got the harness and it is amazing what a difference it makes! I have never had her so close to me that SHE stepped on my feet! Thanks for the tip! Yes, I ordered from the website and got it within 2 days!


----------



## Basketbagley (Aug 26, 2009)

Glad to hear that worked for you. We had same issue and we use a Gentle Lead Collar.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zPHnCfH774

This shows how to use it, and there is a very small adjustment period for the dog, but after a few times using it, its just WOW! It works like the lead you use on a horse, it really is awesome.

So its nice to know there are a few options for our "pullers"


----------

